# Mounting Theory



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

I am curious to know if anyone can tell me if my theory is sound. 

So I got a new pair of 188 super S7 skis and based upon a lot of feedback mounted them at 0. For most 0 and -2 was the recommended with a lot of people leaning toward the -2. 

I understand that further mounting back typically equates to better powder skiing, but poorer turn initiation. On the flip side more forward equals not as good in powder, but better turn initiation.

What I was curious of is how a skiers height and weight affect the mounting decision. My theory was I am not a very big person at 5'8" 165 pounds. So I would be less likely say than a 200 IB skier to make the tips dive and go over the handle bars. On the flip side I would not have as much mass to drive the tips and therefore mounting slightly forward would make the ski a little more manageable. 

Is this theory seem plausible? I guess I will know more this weekend and if I am going to be redrilling.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

mount at -1, best of both worlds.

but what do i know, i'm still trying to figure out why some people need 2 boards to get down a mountain?


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

News Flash!!! Humans have two legs and can use them independently, but you may just be a bit young to have figured that out yet, all in good time  ……..as for the mounting learn to ski them where you have them currently mounted, better that drilling more holes in them….


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

oh i thought this was a different thread topic... i will excuse me and my filthy mind now


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

The drilling of new holes does seem to be a controversial issue. I have heard its fine to drill up to 3 sets of holes as long as they are at least one screw diameter appart and you fill them properly. Then I have heard other say don't do it. 

Drilling new holes and mounting theories does sound racey. I can understand the mix up.


----------



## thatguydan (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're only 5'8" and on a 188 you should have plenty of ski in front of you even when mounted at 0, and I think that while you can drill a ski more than once you'd generally rather not if you don't have to.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I've skied several rossignol models for the last seven years and pretty much all of the keystone patrol has'em too. It's pretty well accepted fact that you need to mount Rossi back at least 2cm. I redrilled mine the first time i made your mistake and they ski infinitely better unless you're a groomer hero or mogul pounder. Since you bought the s7, I hope you're neither...
Joe


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

crane said:


> oh i thought this was a different thread topic... i will excuse me and my filthy mind now


totally where I was gonna take it...beat me to it


----------

